# Optical Sensors for Lanemaster Lap Counter



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Will any optical sensors work with the Scale Auto / Lanemaster lap counter system? I am trying to get a variation of the tuckaway layout up and running. Does anyone have a good source? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I have a Lanemaster and I believe they are a generic sensor. Have you tried Radio Shack or Scale Auto?

I found Scale Auto was no help at all with a problem I had. It won't accept a minimun lap time 1 minute 30 seconds. The track length was 699 feet. Their response was if it takes more than 30 seconds to do a lap there is something wrong with my track or cars.

Doesn't


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

22tall said:


> I have a Lanemaster and I believe they are a generic sensor. Have you tried Radio Shack or Scale Auto?
> 
> I found Scale Auto was no help at all with a problem I had. It won't accept a minimun lap time 1 minute 30 seconds. The track length was 699 feet. Their response was if it takes more than 30 seconds to do a lap there is something wrong with my track or cars.
> 
> Doesn't


I remember trying to build tracks that a Tuff One would take around 4 or 5 minutes to lap. You felt like you'd been somewhere! It seemed more like something actually connected to real world car racing. I guess I'm just too old to get it.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I would contact Scale Auto, they are usually pretty helpful in my experience.

22tall, a 699 foot track?!?!?!?! Holy cow!!!! Couldn't you just time that with an hourglass or a sun dial or something?  What kind of a space did you set that up in, and do you have pics?


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Thanks for the Help!*

I wanted to make sure it would take a generic optical sensor and not blow the board. The system is 15 years old and ran $400 back then!! I will try a generic sensor and solder my own phono pin connectors on. Thanks for the help!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

resinmonger said:


> I remember trying to build tracks that a Tuff One would take around 4 or 5 minutes to lap. You felt like you'd been somewhere! It seemed more like something actually connected to real world car racing. I guess I'm just too old to get it.


I hear ya. My current track is a 6 lane 80 footer on a 4X22 table. To me it's dinky. The turboX cars lap in 5 seconds and tjets take 16. Got to do something longer.

Marty, on my site there are a few pics of the part in the breakfast nook. Pics 10,11 and twelve. The wire on the counter is about half of what I used to wire it.

http://home.bluemarble.net/~smosora/


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

22tall, you on ebay???If so I think you may have sent me a video of your track a few years back. If It wasn't you someone else in Indiana did. It was up an down a table a few times and a few spirals of curves about 2 foot tall or taller, It was outrageous


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok looking at your pics , IT WAS YOU!!!!!!!!!! man that was a cool video, Ill have to see if I still have it


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Monster track*

Great old stuff- The quad tower is amazing. I have one of those old videos floating around somewhere too. :thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

How many people can say they have dents in their ceiling from slot cars? It's funny that I sent out 12 tapes and the only one that didn't arrive was the one I sent to Guinness. 

Funny note, I had to buy a 9" curve to finish it.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

WOW...I've seen those pics before too...those are some sick tracks...:thumbsup:


----------

